# Salutaris Water Co



## leeroyh (May 1, 2010)

Hi

 After years I have got around to trying to find out about what I thought was a whisky 'bottle'.  I know know that it was a water container.  It is approx 14" high with a metal carrying handle and tap and has a screw cap made of the same material as the bottle (Stoneware?). It carries the legend "Salutaris Water Co. Distillery. 236 Fulham Road. London".
 Any further info would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## leeroyh (May 1, 2010)

And here is the pic I forgot to upload!


----------



## surfaceone (May 4, 2010)

Hello Lee,

 Welcome to this place. I gotta say, this is a wonderful water cooler! How'd you come upon this piece? What's the capacity? I'm imagining it to be a portable model, with the handle and all. Could you post photos of the cap? I'm assuming it to be internal thread.

 My googlin didn't turn up much, and oddly, puts the 1880 warehouse at, or at the rear of 234 Fulham.  "Nos. 228â€“234 (even) Fulham Road

 Four houses and shops comprising the present Nos. 228â€“232 Fulham Road and a demolished building numbered 234 were built in 1865â€“6. The application to the Metropolitan Board of Works was made by A. B. Smith, a builder of hot-houses who had premises east of Thistle Grove. (ref. 218) Since about 1833 the site, which extended backward for some 390 feet to comprise about an acre, had been occupied successively by William Foy and his son Henry Francis Foy, the owners of a school at No. 1 Seymour Walk, which in its rear premises abutted on this plot. Smith's application was on behalf of H. F. Foy, who in 1866 acquired the freehold. (ref. 219) Latterly there had been a house on the Fulham Road frontage, converted from a coach-house and stables built here in about 1810 by the occupant of No. 266 Fulham Road, who held the acre plot from 1808 to 1824. In 1805 and 1806 it had been held successively by the ladies who ran a girls' school at No. 264 Fulham Road. It is first recognizable in the ratebooks, as walled-in garden ground, in 1795, when it was owned by a Robert Robinson. (ref. 220)

 At the northern end of the site a 'warehouse' was built in 1880 to the design of Owen Lewis, architect, and first occupied by the Salutaris Water Company. (ref. 221) British Telecommunication's Chelsea Telephone Service Centre was built, as the present No. 234 Fulham Road, at the rear of Nos. 228â€“232, in 1970â€“5 (architects, C. Frank Timothy Associates) and opened in 1976. (ref. 222)" From.

 Salutaris was apparently a favorite of the pure foodists, as well, "Distilled water is a great asset to the unfired feeder, because it softens
 dried fruits so much better than hard water. It can be manufactured at
 home, or the "Still Salutaris" bought through a chemist or grocer. The
 "Still Salutaris" water is about 1/3 per gallon jar. If the water is
 distilled at home, a "Gem" Still will be needed. (The Gem Supplies Co.,
 Ltd., 67, Southwark Street, London S.E.). It is best to use this over a
 gas ring or "Primus" oil stove. The cost of the water comes out at about
 one penny per gallon, according to the cost of the fuel used.

 Distilled Water should never be put into metal saucepans or kettles, as it
 is a very powerful solvent. A small enamelled kettle or saucepan should be
 used for heating it, and it should be stored in glass or earthenware
 vessels only. It should not be kept for more than a month, and should
 always be kept carefully covered." From _The Healthy Life Cook Book_ by Florence Daniel, Second Edition, 1915


----------

